# From bad to worse



## Karen57UK (Jul 18, 2019)

my readings are so bad lately. Today it’s not been below 18.4 and is currently 20.5 !

I stopped medication because of side effects, I have an appointment next Wednesday with the nurse to discuss my blood results and assume will need to try yet another medication.

It’s also frustrating and it’s getting that I’m scared to eat because of spikes. I also feel pretty ill, probably because of my readings.

Any help hugely appreciated

Sorry for the long moan


----------



## Drummer (Jul 19, 2019)

What are you eating?
If you are a type two, and lucky, just by not eating carbohydrates you should see your levels dropping - if they are not then something else is going on.
If your numbers climb whatever you do or don't eat, and you feel ill you might not be type two at all and could need a trip to A&E or an urgent consultation with your doctor or nurse if available.


----------

